# Wivenhoe Sunday 9th Dec



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel and Iare heading to Wivenhoe very early Sunday morning (on the water by 5am) for a session.

I can take one visitor in with me and Sel can take 2.

Hands up those who wnat to join us...be quick.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul,

I'm heading there Sunday Morning 

cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm heading there Sunday Morning
> 
> cheers


Sel

What time? I can change to Sunday no worries, but still want to get an early start, I like to get over to the cliffs before its too hot.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

PDO said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


5 am is good for me, Sunday it is.

Who else wants to come? I have a extra guess pass?

Anyone welcome, 

Thanks Paul for the re schedule 

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Great...see you there


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If I make it, I make it. Don't wait for me. Been working too much lately and not spending enough 'quality' time at home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

WayneD said:


> If I make it, I make it. Don't wait for me. Been working too much lately and not spending enough 'quality' time at home.


You sleep there don't you, :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

With the amount of hours I have been working lately, I'll sleep anywhere. 14 hour days are very regular during stocktake months. Only been out for one fish in 3 weekends, and that session only lasted 3 hours for one fish.

It will be good to get to Big W and catch lots of catfish......ummm I mean bass


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

guys id love to come along and its on a SUNDAY yeeha, Ill know for sure by friday but count me in at this stage

Lee


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah Wayne probably alot of catfish, but the Bass have to be there somewhere and we know they are big. Would like to find a way of finding the Bass and not the catfish.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> guys id love to come along and its on a SUNDAY yeeha, Ill know for sure by friday but count me in at this stage
> 
> Lee


Beaut Lee

You can catch the catfish and we'll catch the bass, :lol:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, have never caught a fork tailed freshwater catty. only ever got eel tailed cattys. some monsters though to over 10kgs

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you tried trolling instead of jigging? My mate reckons that trolling works a lot better for finding the bass than jigging down on a school.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

With Lee coming along with us, we have one more spot.

Still time, anyone?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am a definate for this now. So I'll see you there. Just hope the track isn't too muddy or you'll have to pull me through Sel. Got a tow rope or a snatch strap in your Pajero?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Just hope the track isn't too muddy or you'll have to pull me through Sel, Got a tow rope or a snatch strap in your Pajero?


Yeah, I have it there all the time.

So key holders are me, PDO and Wayne D. 3 spots available, Lee took one so that leaves two.

cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee

I have sent you a PM re this trip.

Paul


----------

